# Zondervan Sale: Video and Digital Lectures



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 27, 2017)

Zondervan video/digital lecture sale of 55% off from Sept 25-29 in various categories:

APOLOGETICS
BIBLICAL COUNSELING
CHURCH HISTORY
COGNATE LANGUAGES
ETHICS
EVANGELISM/ OUTREACH
GREEK
HEBREW
HERMENEUTICS
NEW TESTAMENT
OLD TESTAMENT
PHILOSOPHY
PREACHING
THEOLOGY
WORLD RELIGIONS

Go to: http://info.zondervan.com/videolecturesdeal/

Use source code VIDEO1 during checkout.


----------

